# Smith and Edwards gun auction



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Just got back from the auction. I like going its a utah tradition just like the store. I like supporting a local store. HOWEVER, people have lost there freaking minds. If I kept track correctly 2 of the 50 guns went for or below the asking price. A few that stick in my mind, a breakdown 10/22(bought my son one in the spring for $315) went for $600, a laminate 10/22 over $500. Used howa over $500, and lets not mention the colt AR that went for nearly $3000. Then the best, the safe went for over $16,000, which was so high even Smith and Edwards felt bad and threw in a classic winchester to make it OK.

I came home and told my wife that the minute that POS stopped shooting those poor kids in Conn. we should have mortgaged the house and bought AR's. I get those black gun lovers pushing the prices for them, but a mossberg .410 hitting $450?? I really was shocked. Previous years you could hear people starting to mumble when the asking prices were hit, this year it was every gun. I was shocked!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its amazing to see what people are willing to pay for guns right now. I have seen used firearms sell for more than a brand new one in the past few days!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

wow thats un real, i know a guy at work that wanted to get the safe this year. he had 10,000 cash to get it this year because last year it went for 9500.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

W o w... I bought my boy a takedown .22 for christmas, paid $225 for it in October. Sounds like some people have entirely too much money in this supposed "bad economy".


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: :roll:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have learned by watching auctions is to never to buy anything at one. Most of the people that go to them and start bidding have no idea of what the item that they are bidding on is worth outside of the auction. I have seen things go for two to three times what it was worth or even what it was for sale for the day before. 

It seams that once the bidding starts the bidders minds go blank and all they can think of is winning the bid.


----------



## BigD (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought people were crazy. Even guns that they said were in stock for sale were sold for hundreds more during the auction.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I hate firearm paranoia. Seriously, why in the world should a proposed limitation on clip size drive up the price on a pump shotgun? Buncha freakin' idiots...

On a side note, I fondled that same $450 Mossburg for $299 in another store today. I'm thinking of making it my new grouse gun.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

hossblur said:


> Just got back from the auction. I like going its a utah tradition just like the store. I like supporting a local store. HOWEVER, people have lost there freaking minds. If I kept track correctly 2 of the 50 guns went for or below the asking price. A few that stick in my mind, a breakdown 10/22(bought my son one in the spring for $315) went for $600, a laminate 10/22 over $500. Used howa over $500, and lets not mention the colt AR that went for nearly $3000. Then the best, the safe went for over $16,000, which was so high even Smith and Edwards felt bad and threw in a classic winchester to make it OK.


Hossblur, do you recall how much the Franchi youth 20 gauge went for? I was going to go to try and get that, but couldn't make it and also thought prices would be ridiculous.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

They also have people at the auctions just to bid things up also. I never hear about that auction any more.


----------



## bigwhiteman (Jan 14, 2008)

The Franchi 720 youth 20ga semi auto went for $825 + tax. Retail on the gun was $799.99 It was crazy how much people were bidding on the ruger 10/22's, out of the three ruger 10/22's smith and edwards got $1625 out of them. Out of the 60 guns sold on the list only 6 of them got them below the regular price. To make it worse they charged tax on all the auction firearms.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Those 10/22's floored me. Funny thing was that Maxis I thought went for a good price, but a .410 over $400. That was the gun I wanted, I even figured I would go $325, just to support a good utah company, but it jumped from $100, $200, $300 before I could even get my hand up. God bless that lady that was bidding the safe for her husband, everyone needs a wife like that, but I would have chocked her for going past 10k!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What kind of safe was it???


-DallanC


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't believe prices the prices are like they are. Used guns are going nuts. If you have any used guns you want to get rid of, sell them now cause they're going for over new price in a lot of instances.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

DallanC said:


> What kind of safe was it???
> 
> -DallanC


Not sure about the brand. They load it up with a bunch of guns, some good optics, etc. Then after the bidding they tell everyone what was in it. There was some good stuff in there, not just odd balls. The total for the safe and what was in it was $14k and change. Dude overpaid $2k+. Smith and Edwards threw an antique 30-30 to try and make things better.


----------

